# Mini in the Park 15th August 2010



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if anyone would be making it down to Santa Pod for this years Mini in the Park and also if any traders from 'DW' are likely to be there?

See you there :car:

http://www.miniinthepark.co.uk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

bump 

still no-one going omg


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hell of a trek for me so I won't be going there. Looks like it'll be bloody good mind. Hope you enjoy it! :thumb:


----------

